# Would you rather be your fursona or live with/date your fursona?



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 2, 2017)

Credit to this guy on Reddit for the question -- I decided to post it here because I find it really interesting to think about, and I honestly can't come to a conclusion for myself.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 2, 2017)

Considering my sona here is based on my core values, I suppose I always am living with my sona.

Though I'm guessing you mean externally.

Probably not, considering there's no room for him. Small apartment etc


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Jan 2, 2017)

I would love to be my fursona.  oh so much daydreaming.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2017)

Neither. Would be dead or kidnapped by the government in both cases, and living as such a creature would be a million times harder than I want to believe.

If I had to choose, I would be it.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh jeez, I don't really have an answer for that. X) Though actually being her would be a blast, I'd think I'd choose to live with and date her. It'd never be a dull moment, that's for sure!


----------



## Mobius (Jan 2, 2017)

My sona's a severed dog head transplanted into a mech suit using cybernetics technology. I'd rather live with a mechdoggo than be one, TBH.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes please


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 2, 2017)

My fursona is mainly based on the real me, so I'd rather like to be him. I have other OCs which I could live with ^^


----------



## Jarren (Jan 3, 2017)

I wouldn't mind being a dragon. Cook your own food easily. Cheap airfare. Legit excuse for hoarding cool things.

Sign me up ^.=.^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 3, 2017)

Seeing as my Fursona is male and I am straight, I'd rather be my Fursona than date/live with him.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2017)

This feels like a very zoo orientated question. On one hand, if you were _actually _able to _date _your fursona, that character is no longer fictional. On the other hand, your fursona it still _technically _an anthropomorphic being, so not entirely an animal of sorts.

Now if I were able to _be _my fursona, it would have to be on the terms that I am able to switch between human and fursona form at will.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 3, 2017)

To become my 'sona, as I envision it to be, yes despite the difficulties of dealing with modern society/humanity. However, as my 'sona, beyond being intelligent and able to communicate, technically does not have any human-like physical qualities, does it count?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

Of course I do wanna be my sona ! Dream come true for real ! I don't care what people think, YOLO !


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 4, 2017)

Heh. Why the hell not. I wouldn't consider dating one of my fursonas, as I'm straight and both of them are my gender, but as both of them are "extensions " of my personality , so I definitely wouldn't mind being them


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

Hmmm... It'd be pretty cool living with my fursona I'd say...
It's always nice to have another friend around.


----------



## Julen (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd say living with.




Because reasons.




I don't have many friends irl and i need more lmao


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jan 4, 2017)

Given the choice I'd rather be my sona


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 15, 2017)

Be with him. That way I have what is basically my perfect lover. And I can continue my life among humans.

No wait scratch that. I'd rather be him. Fuck living with humans, my dream will come true.


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd say live with. He can carry me in his talons and we can visit anyplace we want to. He is quite large so my fat tooshie wouldn't be a problem for him to lift me =D

He is a free spirit though so I expect he would be gone for most if not all of the day lol


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## nerdbat (Jan 15, 2017)

Neither being my characters nor living with them, honestly. I like them mostly as, well, characters - with their own motivations, goals, means, etc. I would like them to exist, and I would really be glad to befriend them in real life, but as much as I love my self-created draggies and batties, trying to become them or go as far as to date them would be completely missing the point of my OCs in the first place.


----------



## Shade Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

I would be my fursona due to the facts of liabilities of looking after an anthro in today's society. Being my fursona would enable more variety to financial income and unlock new boundaries to become one of the few/the face of the fandom.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 15, 2017)

Hm. Well, aren't we all already our fursona, in a way? I always saw fursonas as being the furry version of yourself. A fur-persona if you will. Though it would be nice to LOOK like my fursona. All of the floof. ALL OF IT! 

Now, if we're talking characters... I think I'd love to live with all of my characters. They each have their own quirks and I'm quite attached to them! <3


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jan 17, 2017)

well......given my fursonas is a phoenix....


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jan 17, 2017)

I mean..think about it.. I'd get to live forever AND look like a sexy bird ^, ^


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 17, 2017)

Be my 'sona.  It'd be awesome.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Jan 17, 2017)

Given that my fursona IS me, I'd probably be him.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2017)

MaikeruNezumi said:


> Given that my fursona IS me, I'd probably be him.


To be fair, that's soooooooooorta what qualifies the "-sona" part of "fursona".
i guess it's just that some people would rather date fuck befriend their ideal fuzzy-self creation.


----------



## Feliscede (Jan 18, 2017)

I rarther be my fursona and date other people's fursonas


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 18, 2017)

I would love to be my fursona, and id love to date a fursona im compatible with, just not myself though. Im a male and so is my fursona. And as many gay tendencies as I may have im still straight.


----------



## modfox (Jan 18, 2017)

I would definitely be my sona. just pump what dose the fox say when I walk into school.... hands down best experience ever!


----------



## Fanfic Fetishist (Jan 18, 2017)

I'd like to BE my fursona.  Such size, such power...


----------



## FurryBlueNaki (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't know. I'd probably rather be my fursona, but I wouldn't want to be lonely. God being with another anthro would be so attractive.


----------



## innocet (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes I would rather be him.


----------



## Pingu2002 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'd say be, my 'sona is supposed to be the parts of me I want everyone to see, and none of the bad stuff. They're the best me I can be, and who wouldn't want to be that?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 21, 2017)

I'd like to be my sona, it'd be very fun.


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd rather have my fursona as a friend/roommate. Floofy Japanese mythological kitty in a ninja costume!? Bestest friend furever!


----------



## Gossip (Jan 25, 2017)

I'd love to be my fursona! It would be awesome, and I could obsess over my fluffy tail


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Well I live with my Boston Terror bastard and fat pussy right now so I'm already ahead a the game


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

I would be me, since the fursona is based on myself... Or at least a cooler version of myself.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 29, 2017)

My fursona represents myself as is. No need to indulge in a narcissistic clone bone, as kinky as that may be.


----------



## WolfyJake (Jan 30, 2017)

My fursona is pretty much my clone since he likes all the things I like and has the same personality. It'd be totally cool to live with him, not date though. Although being him would be pretty nice, he's way better looking than I will ever be.


----------



## Reonnor (Feb 9, 2017)

Being nice looking  anthrowolf - better version of my personality? Why not?  Actually that would be great!


----------



## Klezmer Gryphon (Feb 9, 2017)

I'd rather be my fursona, since he's basically me except cuter and with a better fashion sense xD


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 9, 2017)

I'd probably be my fursona since he can do some cool tricks to escape from the goverment.


----------



## AtnertheFox (Feb 9, 2017)

I'd rather be my fursona. I probably would die if I had to date myself.


----------

